# Forum: Foren gestalten



## Alice (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo. 

Ich arbeite aktuell an einem Foren Style und habe folgende Frage an euch.

Auf der Startseite des Forum werden ja, wie hier auch, die Foren definiert. Also so Spalten wie Forum, Anzahl Themen, Anzahl Beiträge und letzter Beitrag.

Da das eingesetzte System doch ziehmlich in die Jahre gekommen ist, bin ich dabei den Style etwas zu modernisieren.

Nun weiss ich jedoch nicht genau ob ich es nur mit DIV-Containern umsetzen soll, oder ob ich es mit Aufzählungslisten umsetzen soll?

Daher meine Frage:
DIV-Container oder Aufzählungslisten? Welches ist von der "programmierung" besser geeignet? Welches ist für "SEO" besser?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## fbfeix (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich glaub es ist für die SEO besser, Listen zu verwenden, schon aus dem Grund weils ja auch eine Liste (an Beiträgen/Foren) ist.
Von der programmierung wirds sich nicht viel nehmen. Ich würd sagen beides ist
relativ einfach zu entwickeln.


----------



## Alice (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Danke für dein Interesse an meiner Frage.

Eigentlich (vom Sinn) machen ja die klassichen Tabellen am meisten Sinn für eine Foren-Startseite. Jedoch werden die überall als veraltet bemängelt und man soll doch auf "CSS-Layout" setzen.

Wie siehst du das?


----------



## fbfeix (22. Mai 2012)

Eine Tabelle? Würd ich persönlich als nicht passend ansehen, den die rechte Spalte hat ja nichts mit den Auflistungen der Foren zu tun (Nicht direkt zumindest). Außerdem erwirkst du ja mit 2 Spalten ein Layout, das man mittlerweile mit 'div's und wie du schon sagtest 'css' macht.

Eine Tabelle sollte man nur für zusammenhängende Informationen oder puren Text verwenden.

Hab hier gerade noch einen Link gefunden: 
http://www.stichpunkt.de/css/bereiche.html

der sollte dir beim Aufbau eines CSS-Layouts helfen.
Ganz unten findest du auch noch Schritt-für-Schritt-Tutorials


----------



## Anna Bolika (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin da anderer Ansicht.

Bei den "alten" Tabellendesigns von Webseiten wurden Tabellen wirklich vergewaltigt und zum Teil mehrfach ineinander verschachtelt. Ich hatte damals zum Beispiel immer Tabellen verwendet, um eine Box mit einer dünnen Linie zu erstellen. Dass das nicht sinnvoll war, wissen wir ja jetzt alle.

Ich sehe allerdings nun in einigen Fällen einen Perfektionismus, nun keine Tabellen mehr verwenden zu wollen, auch bei Strukturen, die man auf einem leeren Blatt Papier ganz selbstverständlich als Tabelle aufzeichnen würde (und es auch so nennen würde). Auch ich war mal von diesem Virus befallen.

Wenn es um diese große, unförmige Forenübersicht geht, würde ich daher eine Tabelle verwenden, bevor ich mir irgendso ne DIV-Geschichte zusammenschraube, die wie ne Tabelle aussehen soll. 

Ich bin auch nicht der Ansicht, dass eine Tabelle nur puren Text enthalten sollte. Eine Tabelle hat die verschiedensten Arten von Verwendungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## fbfeix (22. Mai 2012)

Ja ich will auch gar nicht verschweigen dass ich auch so angefangen habe. Aber ein Forum ist ja nicht wie eine Tabelle aufgebaut. Zumindest dieses Forum nicht.
Ganz oben ist ein Header bzw. zwei: Menü (und darüber) und der Werbebanner. 
Darunter wirds dann zweispaltig: rechts das Menü und links eben die Auflistung der Foren (Hauptbereich).

Man beachte: Eine Tabelle ist an jeder Spalte gleich hoch. Das Menü rechts muss aber lange nicht so hoch sein wie die Auflistung der Foren. 

Dann, wenn man überlegt, was im Hauptbereich steht, müsste man schon merken, dass das immer nur ein Eintrag ist, der mehrere Informationen haben kann. Aber wichtig: Es ist ein Eintrag!! Sprich man braucht ein DIV schon mal als Container (oder noch besser: ein Listenelement (li))

In diesem Forum werden die Informationen(Aufrufe, Ersteller, ...) auch in Listen gespeichert (hab grad nachgesehen), was allerdings ein etwas großer Aufwand vom CSS-Style her ist. Das würde ich auch in Tabellen machen.

Außerdem mögen Google und andere Suchmaschinen meiner Erinnerung nach Layouts mit Tabellen nicht so gerne!

PS:
Es muss ja nicht purer Text sein. Es kann meinetwegen zusätzlich auch noch ein Bild, etc. drin sein.


----------



## Anna Bolika (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo fbfeix,

du scheinst ja alles direkt vor Augen zu haben. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt kein Wort von deiner Beschreibung  Naja, mal angesehen von Header und Footer. Die würde ich natürlich auch nicht in die 
 Tabelle tun.



fbfeix hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem mögen Google und andere Suchmaschinen meiner Erinnerung nach Layouts mit Tabellen nicht so gerne!



Die Aussage ist ebenso unbelegt, wie die Legende, dass Google invaliden Code nicht mag. Such doch selbst mal 

Es gibt bis heute gute Seiten mit Tabellenlayout. Google würde sich doch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn sie die abwerten würden, wegen einem Quellcode, der für die Besucher völlig irrelevant ist. Google interessiert sich mehr für Inhalte als für Quellcode.


----------

